# AR vs AK vs Mosin Nagant



## liebuster (Mar 7, 2011)

for your entertainment.....and enlightenment -

AR15: You can pick off prairie dogs at 300 meters all day long
AK47: You can pick off a deer pretty easy at 300 meters
Mosin-Nagant: You get out of your truck, see an elk on top of a hill, and realize you really can use iron sights that far.

AR15: You measure your misses by sub MOA measurements
AK47: You miss and, and aim a bit lower this time.
Mosin-Nagant: Even if you miss the shockwave of the bullet will kill the animal.

AR15: You are careful to keep in clean in the field.
AK47: You don't worry so much about some dirt getting in it.
Mosin-Nagant: It still has gritty grease inside it from when the Finnish army put it into storage.

AR15: Your bayonet will do an alright job of butchering your kill if needed.
AK47: The bayonet doubles as a decent hunting knife.
Mosin-Nagant: Your bayonet can be used to spit roast an entire pig.

AR15: Nice and light for carrying over obstructions.
AK47: Handy package for carrying over obstructions.
Mosin-Nagant: You can pole vault over obstructions.

AR15: Can't run dry or you get seizure.
AK47: Can run dry, but may cause lacquered ammo to stick in chamber.
Mosin-Nagant: Just handling the bolt gives it enough oil to operate smoothly.

What your wife does after she finds out you spent the tax refund / stimulus payment on a -
AR15: She yells at you for spending the whole thing on a plastic varmint rifle.
AK47: She is disappointed at what an ugly rifle you spent half of it on.
Mosin-Nagant: She doesn&#8217;t even notice the Mosin-Nagant because of the diamond ring you got her with all the left over cash.

AR15: Melts IN the fire
AK47: Starts ON fire
Mosin-Nagant: Starts THE fire

AR15: With a custom barrel, Varmint Scope, and gunsmith trigger job, you can vaporize prairie dogs at 600 yards.
AK47: With a good rain, you can wait hidden in the mud at the side of a watering hole and wait for the game to come to you for a shot within 10 yards.
Mosin-Nagant: With a solid shooting position, you can hit that deer on the other side of the valley... and recover the bullet in the tree it was standing in front of.

AR15: You can buy 100 round magazines that require dry-carbon lubricant.
AK47: You can do push-ups on your 30 round steel mag (Saw this in a SPETSNATZ documentary).
Mosin-Nagant: You can use the buttstock to pound in a tent stake and if you don't have tent stakes, the bayonet will work as one.

AR-15: Carried by elite special forces and highly-trained American soldiers
AK-47: Carried by illiterate peons and unwilling conscripts.
Mosin-Nagant: Carried by Vassily Zaitsev.

AR15: Might just stop that charging terrorist with a three round burst
AK47: Would stop the terrorist in his tracks
Mosin-Nagant: Would stop the charging terrorist, his three buddies, and blow up the IED in the next block from the shockwave of the bullet...

AR15: Shoots a .22.
AK47: Shoots a carbine round.
Mosin-Nagant: Shoots a cannonball.

AR15: Shot by the free world
AK47: Shot at the free world
Mosin-Nagant: Almost free to shoot

AR15: Shoot it in the air it goes a mile
AK47: Shoot it in the air it goes 1/2 a mile
Mosin-Nagant: Shoot it in the air and someone in Berlin gets hit by a bullet.

AR15: Made out of used cars and recycled milk jugs
AK47: Made out of oil rigs and packing crates
Mosin-Nagant: Made out of old water pipe and goat carts


AR15: Sounds like a pop gun
AK47: Sounds like a machine gun
Mosin-Nagant: Sounds like the Trinity Atomic Blast

AR15: Sometimes mistaken for a toy
AK47: Sometimes mistaken for random parts
Mosin-Nagant: Sometimes mistaken for an artillery piece, or an anti-aircraft gun

AR15: Pray (it works) and spray
AK47: Spray and pray (you hit something)
Mosin-Nagant: The hammer of God

AR15: Makes grown men laugh.
AK47: Makes grown men cry.
Mosin-Nagant: Makes grown men incontinent.

AR15: Finicky when dirty.
AK47: Still works when dirty.
Mosin-Nagant: Arrives Dirty from the Distributor.

AR15: Don&#8217;t run over it...it will Break
AK47: Run over it, it still shoots.
Mosin-Nagant: Run over it and it will flatten your Tires!

AR15: Makes a Pop when fired
AK47: Makes a Boom when fired
Mosin-Nagant: What the hell was that???

AR15: Ok, I got One!
AK47: Ok, I have 3 different ones.
Mosin-Nagant: Ok, I have Mosin-itis and have 14 and looking for More....

AR15: Makes a small hole in a tree
AK47: Makes a medium sized hole in a tree
Mosin-Nagant: Blows tree in half making firewood available.

AR15: Kills rabbits and coyotes
AK47: Kills pigs and small deer
Mosin-Nagant: If you can&#8217;t kill it with a Mosin-Nagant, it can&#8217;t be killed

AR15: Safe to stow in poly bags
AK47: Safe to stow in a rice paddy
Mosin-Nagant: Safe to stow in a landfill

AR15: 100 round beta c drum mags you can load with a speed loader
AK47: 75 round drum magazine you have to reload individually by pressing a lever
Mosin-Nagant: You can store 20 of them in a drum with about 1000 rounds on stripper clips

AR15: Has a nice Airsoft copy
AK47: Has a nice Airsoft copy
Mosin-Nagant: Who needs Airsoft when you can fire blanks.

AR15: Makes a nice paperweight
AK47: Makes a nice doorstop
Mosin-Nagant: Makes a nice baseball bat and way cheaper then aluminum

AR15: Loyal following of people that have more money than sense.
AK47: Loyal following of people that have a longer police record than the range of the rifle.
Mosin-Nagant: Loyal following of people that have more rounds of ammo than they got hairs on all family members' heads combined.

AR-15: Your enemies will giggle
AK-47: Your enemies will take cover and swear as they ready their weapons
Mosin-Nagant: Your enemies will flatten themselves to the ground and offer up prayers of salvation to whatever god they believe in...then they will die.

AR-15: Drop it from ten feet and it shatters.
AK-47: Drop it from ten feet and it still works.
Mosin-Nagant: Drop it from ten feet and it's more lethal than a lawn dart.

AR-15: You can melt it with a magnifying glass.
AK-47: Under a magnifying glass, you can see the ingrained dirt.
Mosin-Nagant: Under a magnifying glass, you can see the soaked-in BLOOD.

AR-15: Safe, Semiautomatic, Full-Auto (more like full-JAM)
AK-47: Safe(dubious), Semiautomatic, Full-Auto
Mosin-Nagant: Kill, Maim, Destroy

AR-15: When you run out of ammo, duck for cover and spend 15 minutes cleaning and reloading
AK-47: You could probably rig it up to fire chain-linked ammo
Mosin-Nagant: When you run out of ammo (never) you can shoot chaff and langrage from it (wikipedia that)

AR-15: My daddy bought me this weapon for my birthday
AK-47: I saved two weeks' paychecks to buy this.
Mosin-Nagant: I think it was free...

AR-15: My rifle floated away in the flood
AK-47: My rifle was submerged for three weeks by the flood and still works
Mosin-Nagant: I fired my rifle and the flood waters parted...

AR15: You keep your bayonet in the kitchen because it is a good steak knife
AK47: You keep your bayonet in your toolbox because it is a good wire cutter
Mosin-Nagant: You no longer fix your bayonet in the house because the last time you did you poked a hole in the ceiling when you stood up

AR15: For $1000 you can get one
AK47: For $1000 you can get two and 300 rounds of ammo
Mosin-Nagant: For $1000 you can get 16 of them plus a Bulgarian armory's worth of surplus ammo

AR15: Can start brush fires with incendiary ammunition.
AK47: Can start brush fires by dropping it after the handguard catches fire.
Mosin-Nagant: Can start brush fires by firing from anything lower than a kneeling position.

AR15: Built with custom parts, nice trigger, all the bells and whistles $1500+
AK47: Modified with aftermarket and 1,000 rounds of ammo not even $1500
Mosin-Nagant: Stock, with 1,000 rounds maybe $300, meaning you get $1200 to spend on more beer

AR15: Takes a few men out in a sweeper movement
AK47: Takes most men out in a sweeper movement
Mosin-Nagant: Shoot one the sonic boom will handle the rest

AR15: Used in negotiations
AK47: Reason for negotiations
Mosin-Nagant: Negotiator

AR15: I think I felt it kick
AK47: Kinda like a 20 guage
Mosin-Nagant: Dislocation
Mosin-Nagant with heavy ball: Where's my freaking shoulder

AR15: Takes 3 rounds to take out your enemy
AK47: takes 30 rounds sprayed and hopefully you hit your target
Mosin-Nagant: 1 shot, 50 kills

AR15: More options than a custom Rolls-Royce. No two guns are alike.
AK47: Same number of options as a Toyota Corolla. Most guns look alike.
Mosin-Nagant: Options: You want a bayonet with that?

The limits of customizing a-
AR15: How much $ you got.
AK47: What you can find in the Tapco catalog.
Mosin-Nagant: How much duct tape Bubba's got.

AR15: Such light recoil, you could put on over your balls and fire.
AK47: Recoil manageable enough for anyone to use it.
Mosin-Nagant: Recoil that registers as small tremors in the earth itself.

AR15: Bullet starts tumbling the moment it meets sufficient resistance, like paper
AK47: Bullet will continue trajectory until it hits something solid, like a deer
Mosin-Nagant: It keeps going and going and going....

AR15: You probably drive a Lexus
AK47: If you're lucky to possess a vehicle, it's referred to as a "Technical"
Mosin-Nagant: You hang truck-balls off your trailer hitch, and you're proud of them.

AR15: Lots of fancy optics available
AK47: You can bolt some stuff to the side
Mosin-Nagant: Who cares about optics when the barrel is long enough to smack the enemy over the head without even leaving your foxhole.

AR15: Used by Special Forces to kill terrorists
AK47: Used by revolutionaries and any two bit nation's illiterate conscripts to kill each other
Mosin-Nagant: Used by Simo Häyhä to kill Russian conscripts

AR15: Requires over 1000 rounds to break in
AK47: May need some breaking in
Mosin-Nagant: The stripper clips require more breaking in

AR15: Can take down smaller sized game.
AK47: Can take down average sized game.
Mosin-Nagant: Can take down satellites.

AR15: Invented 50 years ago by a consummate engineer
AK47: Invented 60 years ago by wounded tank sergeant
Mosin-Nagant: Invented 117 years ago by two drunks on a budget.

AR15: Star wars
AK47: Holy wars
Mosin-Nagant: Class wars

AR15: Makes small holes
AK47: Makes big holes
Mosin-Nagant: Makes black holes

AR15: Nice lightweight ammo can be carried in quantity.
AK47: You can carry a chest pouch with lots of mags with no problem.
Mosin-Nagant: Ammo is also used in tanks, and larger artillery pieces.

Domestic uses of the bayonet:
AR15: You affix it to your rifle and use it as a dibble to plant tulip bulbs in the garden.
AK47: You affix it to your rifle and use it to trim low-hanging tree branches.
Mosin-Nagant: You affix it to your rifle, accidentally stab it into the ceiling and bring down a square foot of plaster, and spend the next week sleeping on the couch because your wife is pissed off at you.

AR15: Comes in Pink Hello Kitty and Barbie
AK47: Comes in Pink Hello Kitty
Mosin-Nagant: What&#8217;s pink?

AR15: Iran-Contra was a cover-up
AK47: Afghanistan (1980) was a cover-up
Mosin-Nagant: Chernobyl was a cover-up

You call the thing with the ammo in it a "clip" and...
AR15: Your buddies glare at you and don't speak to you for a month.
AK47: Your buddies smile at you with their gold teeth and "blast another cap."
Mosin-Nagant: Your buddies smile at you because it's one of the few times you all get to call something a "clip"... and be right.

AR15: Clean with fancy lubes and solvents with special tools.
AK47: Clean? In Soviet Russia AK clean you!
Mosin-Nagant: Squirt some Windex down the bore. Ready for another 500 rounds tomorrow!

AR15: You can be an expert with this rifle after basic training
AK47: You can be an expert with this rifle after a seminar at the Holiday Inn on AKs
Mosin-Nagant: You can be an expert with this rifle after spending 30 minutes on the internet reading forums, and watching YouTube videos

AR15: Can shoot a squirrel and have a great meal
AK47: Can shoot a squirrel and have some meat left to eat.
Mosin-Nagant: There is a tail left around here somewhere.

AR15: Puts some countries air force to shame
AK47: Used by countries who can&#8217;t afford an air force
Mosin-Nagant: Could be used to take down an air force

AR15: Shoot one and you'll be owning one soon!
AK47: Shoot one and you will buy some high capacity magazines and 1000 rounds of ammo
Mosin-Nagant: Shoot one and you will own 15 and want another!

AR15: Goes pew pew pew
AK47: Goes pow pow pow
Mosin-Nagant: Goes BOOOOOOOM!

AR15: Made by a stoned Eugene
AK47: Made by an injured Kalashnikov
Mosin-Nagant: Made by a drunken Belgian and a crazy Ivan

Owners drink of choice
AR15: Cognac
AK47: Malt liquor
Mosin-Nagant: Brake cleaner

AR15: Makes a tiny hole with no fragmentation or undue extra injury, in accordance with the Geneva Convention
AK47: Makes a big hole and sometimes flings severed body parts around, not in accordance with the Geneva Convention
Mosin-Nagant: One of the reasons the Geneva Convention was written

AR15: Can shoot it off your head and it won't kill you
AK47: Shoot it off your head and you die
Mosin-Nagant: Shoot if from your shoulder and you need it popped back into place

AR15: Used to kill Enemies of the State.
AK47: Used by Enemies of the State.
Mosin-Nagant: Enemy at the Gates.

AR15: Good for shooting poodles.
AK47: Good for shooting enemies of the state
Mosin-Nagant: Good for shooting light armored vehicles

AR15: Keeps gunsmiths in business
AK47: Keeps drug dealers and terrorists in business
Mosin-Nagant: Keeps Chiropractors in business

AR15: Built like a Toy.
AK47: Built like a Sewing Machine.
Mosin-Nagant: Built like a Tank!

AR15: Too much Plastic.
AK47: Too Much Sheet metal.
Mosin-Nagant: Too much of everything!

AR15: stays in the Vault.
AK47: not allowed in the vault.
Mosin-Nagant: Can be used to Pole Vault!

AR15: In your Heart you think it's ugly.
AR15: In your Heart you know it's ugly.
Mosin-Nagant: You're afraid to call it ugly!

AR15: It doesn't go anywhere near <shudder> water... Unless you're drinking Evian
AK47: If water touches it, it would mistake it for a cleaning solvent and fall apart
Mosin-Nagant: Row-row-row your boat, gently down the Volga...

AR15: If it gets in the Mekong River, you need to clean it before firing.
AK47: If it gets in the Mekong River, shake the water out before firing.
Mosin-Nagant: Used as an oar to paddle up and down the Mekong river

AR15: Used to attack soldiers building a bridge across the Mekong
AK47: Used to protect soldiers building a bridge across the Mekong
Mosin-Nagant: Used to actually build the bridge across the Mekong.

AR15: Plastics make it possible
AK47: Sheet metal make it possible
Mosin-Nagant: Driftwood makes it possible

AR15: Nice useful little round.
AK47: Very functional round.
Mosin-Nagant: Anti Tank Round

AR15: Useful against unarmored foe
AK47: Useful against armored foe
Mosin-Nagant: Useful against foe on the other side of the battlefield!

AR15: Useful for hosing down forward edge of the battle area...
AK47: Useful for hosing down sky over forward edge of the battle area...
Mosin-Nagant: Useful for hosing down rear of the battle area, enemy reserves and basic training camps at home...

AR15: Thousands of moving parts, held together by hundreds of bolts, screws, and precision welds.
AK47: Several dozen moving parts, held together by a few screws and some drunken Ivan's light-sabering with an acetylene torch.
Mosin-Nagant: TWO MOVING PARTS. TWO SCREWS. .

AR15: Owner votes for John McCain
AK47: Owner prays for Barack Hussein Osama
Mosin-Nagant: Owner can overthrow the government no matter who becomes president.

AR15: One tenth the firepower at 10 times the price
AK47: Half the Firepower at twice the price
Mosin-Nagant: 10 times the firepower at one tenth the price

AR15: Turns little rocks into pebbles
AK47: Turns big rocks into little rocks
Mosin-Nagant: Makes molehills out of mountains

AR15: One inch groups at 100 yards.
AK47: Five to six inch groups at 100 yards.
Mosin-Nagant: Muzzle is one inch from target at 100 yards.

AR15: Designs drawn on blueprint paper by stoner and a team of experts in a R&D facility
AK47: Designs drawn on notebook paper by Kalashnikov in a Soviet hospital
Mosin-Nagant: Designs drawn on cocktail napkins by a drunken Sergei Mosin-Nagant in a bar

AR15: Clean with a bunch of cloths, patches, picks, brushes and don't lose the small parts. Clean every 100 rounds.
AK47: Run a patch down the barrel; wipe out the chamber every few months.
Mosin-Nagant: Throw it in the dishwasher every couple years.

AR15: New shooters love it because of good ergonomics and light recoil.
AK47: New shooters love it because of light recoil.
Mosin-Nagant: New shooters required to sign a waiver-absolving owner of physical damage incurred from recoil

AR15: Usually equipped with flash hider to reduce muzzle flash.
AK47: Can be equipped with flash hider to reduce muzzle flash.
Mosin-Nagant: Muzzle flash can be used to summon the mother ship.

AR15: Can be used to defend home against crooks
AK47: Can be used to defend Oil Tanker against Pirates
Mosin-Nagant: Can replace one of the Deck Guns on the Kirov Class Battle cruiser

AR-15: Defenders
AK-47: Invaders
Mosin-Nagant: Victors

AR15: High cost, high maintenance.
AK47: Low cost, low maintenance.
Mosin-Nagant: What are these cost and maintenance things you speak of?

AR15: Your rifle takes a few hours to sight in, starting at 50 yard and moving up to 200, making minute adjustments with a small screwdriver.
AK47: You slide your rear sight around until you hit the target.
Mosin-Nagant: You hit your rifle with a hammer to sight it.

AR15: Arm of the free world
AK47: Arm of everybody else
Mosin-Nagant: Arm of Chuck Norris

AR15: Politicians fear it.
AK47: Media fears it.
Mosin-Nagant: Zombies fear it!

At an indoor range.
AR15: Gets people's attention because of its wonderful accuracy.
AK47: Gets people's attention because of its rugged reliability.
Mosin-Nagant: Gets people's attention because muzzle flash sets off sprinkler system!

As for accurizing.
AR15: You buy match grade components installed by professional gunsmith and spend thousands of dollars.
AK47: You buy GOOD ammo and optics and spend hundreds of dollars.
Mosin-Nagant: You use an empty soda can, some sand paper and spend seven bucks!

AR15: You can put one hole in a paper target at 100 meters with 30 rounds.
AK47: You can put a .30" hole through 12" of oak, if you can hit it.
Mosin-Nagant: You can knock down everyone else's target with the shock wave of your bullet going downrange.

AR15: When out of ammo, your rifle makes a great whiffle bat.
AK47: When out of ammo your rifle will nominally pass as a club.
Mosin-Nagant: When out of ammo, your rifle makes a supreme war club, pike, boat oar, tent pole, or firewood.

AR15: What's recoil?
AK47: Recoil is manageable, even fun.
Mosin-Nagant: Recoil is often used to relocate shoulders thrown out by the previous shot.

AR15: Your sight adjustment is incremented in fractions of minute of angle.
AK47: Your sight adjustment goes to "10", and you've never bothered moving it.
Mosin-Nagant: Your sight adjustment goes to 12 miles and you've actually tried it.

AR15: After a day at the range, you detail strip your rifle and thoroughly clean and lubricate it with only the best products.
AK47: After a day of shooting out back you run a quick patch through the bore and throw your rifle in the back of your truck.
Mosin-Nagant: Cleaning....and maintenance?

AR15: Millennium Falcon
AK47: Star Destroyer
Mosin-Nagant: The Death Star

As for accessories.
AR15: You have a never ending list of high dollar tacti-cool accessories.
AK47: You have a never ending list of Chinese made tacti-cool accessories.
Mosin-Nagant: You have carry strap and ammo what more you need comrade?

AR15: Cost a lot of money
AK47: Cost some money
Mosin-Nagant: free with purchase of bayonet

AR15: Backordered.
AK47: Backordered.
Mosin-Nagant: Mail ordered.

AR15: When out of ammo you would rather die than risk damaging your $1200 rifle buy using it as a club.
AK47: When out of ammo your rifle makes a nice club.
Mosin-Nagant: Your rifle is a club that can shoot people.

AR15: When on patrol in Vietnam ammo is so light you can carry around 900 rounds of ammo with you.
AK47: When patrolling your warlord's territory, you carry all the ammo you need in the back of a technical.
Mosin-Nagant: When sent to battle at Stalingrad you are only issued a stripper clip of ammunition and told that you would find your rifle laying on the ground.

AR15: Got it by joining army
AK47: Got it with one paycheck
Mosin-Nagant: Got it by saving beer cans

On prairie dogs:
AR15: You sit back with your buddies poopin them all day long 651hits 3 misses.
AK47: You and another person go to a dog-town fire 4,000 rounds and each get one because they were 8 feet away and deaf.
Mosin-Nagant: You go with 3 other people get the first shot at the first P-dog you see and wipe out the entire colony, leaving a crater that the people who find it claim was a meteor impact.

Regarding muzzle blast:
AR15: Makes a popping sound that is hardly noticed at a public range.
AK47: Makes a hearty boom that usually gets noticed at a public range.
Mosin-Nagant: Makes the Earth tremble and two guys in Bavaria look at each other and ask "vat da hell vas dat?!"

AR15: Looks like a toy
AK47: Looks cobbled together from spare parts
Mosin-Nagant: Looks like a Kentucky Musket of DOOM!

AR15: Sworn at by three generations of American soldiers and Marines
AK47: Brought back as a proof of kill by Carlos Hathcock
Mosin-Nagant: Carried by Samo Hayho, Vasili Ziatsev and feared on both sides of the battle line in the hands of snipers.

AR15: Flash suppressed, super stealthy
AK47: Why worry about stealth when you and your comrades can pour a wall of lead onto the enemy?
Mosin-Nagant: Blinds anybody within 150 meters who's not wearing welding goggles.

AR15: Can use the bayonet to whittle
AK47: Can use the bayonet to kill an enemy or butcher food
Mosin-Nagant: Bayonet used to cut the sheet metal parts they use to make AR's and AK's

AR15: Underslung grenade launcher can take out a dug-in enemy at 300 meters
AK47: Underslung grenade launcher makes a lot of noise and a huge dirt crater
Mosin-Nagant: Who needs grenades when your bullets are so big they can kill tanks?

AR15: Inspired by science fiction
AK47: Inspired by a need for a reliable, selectable-fire weapon
Mosin-Nagant: Inspired by men with balls. Men with HUGE, HAIRY BALLS

AR15: Comprised of several hundred moving parts, usually falls victim to Murphy's law
AK47: Comprised of as few moving parts as possible, almost impossible to break unless something goes REALLY REALLY WRONG (which might IMPROVE the accuracy)
Mosin-Nagant: Has only one moving part, is held together by only two screws, and damned well outshoots both of the above.

AR15: Rust is your mortal enemy; you clean your gun five times a day.
AK47: Rust might become a problem in a few years; you clean your gun once a month.
Mosin-Nagant: Rust makes your rifle look more authentic.

AR15: You clean your rifle with molecularly engineered precision $1000-ounce synthetic lubricant
AK47: WD-40 is acceptable
Mosin-Nagant: If everything else runs out you can clean your rifle with your own pee

With regard to sound volume:
AR15: Suitable for use with a sound suppressor because its tiny bullet is already quiet.
AK47: No need for a sound suppressor because the enemy will be flat on the ground with their hands over their ears, hiding from the sheer volume of fire.
Mosin-Nagant: You don't need a sound suppressor, because after the first shot the enemy will be totally deaf anyway.

How long does it take to learn to care for your rifle?
AR15: It will take a drill sergeant about a week to teach you what you need to know about how to disassemble, reassemble and maintain your rifle.
AK47: A good gunnery sergeant can teach you how to care for one in about 4 hours.
Mosin-Nagant: You can learn how to take it apart and put it back together in about 15 minutes with the manual and a couple of YouTube videos in front of you.

AR15: Must be carefully cleaned every 100 rounds or so.
AK47: Only have to worry about cleaning if using Wolf ammo
Mosin-Nagant: Cleaning? Consists of getting liquored up on vodka and peeing down the barrel to get rid of corrosive salts from milsurp primers.

AR15: Opened by pushing 2 pins
AK47: Opened with a swift kick
Mosin-Nagant: Opened with a 2X4 and a ball peen hammer

AR15: Mostly made out of expensive polymers
AK47: Mostly made out of cheap stamped metal and particle board
Mosin-Nagant: Mostly made out of "whatever the f*ck the comrades could find lying around the People's Factory"

AR15: can probably put together a nice one, due to the popularity of ownership, for under $1,000
AK47: Can probably get a decent one, or refurbished one, for under $500.
Mosin-Nagant: Can probably buy rifle, 440 rounds of ammo, and a case of Windex for under $200.

AR15: Won't work unless you clean it every day
AK47: Should be cleaned at least once a year
Mosin-Nagant: Was last cleaned by a Russian conscript in Berlin in 1945

AR15: If the firing pin breaks you send it to the factory for repairs
AK47: If the firing pin breaks you buy a new one
Mosin-Nagant: If the firing pin breaks you just screw it deeper into the bolt

AR15: Your accessories cost more than the rifle
AK47: All your accessories cost around $300
Mosin-Nagant: All your accessories come free with the rifle

AR15: Accountant's Rifle
AK47: Factory Worker's Rifle
Mosin-Nagant: If you can fill out an application, you can probably already afford it

AR15: Tax return will get it
AK47: Tax return will get you 2 plus mags
Mosin-Nagant: Tax Return will get you a case plus enough ammo to last you till doomsday

AR15: Made when jet passenger flight was fairly regular
AK47: Made when knowing how to fly could make you an officer
Mosin-Nagant: Made when hot air balloons were considered the ultimate flight technology

AR15: Buttstock is collapsible, only used to aid in shooting the rifle
AK47: Buttstock is also good for knocking some oppressor's teeth out
Mosin-Nagant: Buttstock is good for use as a sledgehammer, crutch, club, or boat oar


----------



## liebuster (Mar 7, 2011)

*Some of my favorites:
*
AR15: Arm of the free world
AK47: Arm of everybody else
Mosin-Nagant: Arm of Chuck Norris

AR15: Makes a Pop when fired
AK47: Makes a Boom when fired
Mosin-Nagant: What the hell was that???

AR-15: You can melt it with a magnifying glass.
AK-47: Under a magnifying glass, you can see the ingrained dirt.
Mosin-Nagant: Under a magnifying glass, you can see the soaked-in BLOOD.

Domestic uses of the bayonet:
AR15: You affix it to your rifle and use it as a dibble to plant tulip bulbs in the garden.
AK47: You affix it to your rifle and use it to trim low-hanging tree branches.
Mosin-Nagant: You affix it to your rifle, accidentally stab it into the ceiling and bring down a square foot of plaster, and spend the next week sleeping on the couch because your wife is pissed off at you.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 7, 2011)

liebuster said:


> *Some of my favorites:
> *
> AR15: Arm of the free world
> AK47: Arm of everybody else
> ...



I always thought a Nagant sounded like a giant screen door being slammed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAeqjSy7_uk:meow:


----------



## JGalt (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd say from that, the author has a definite bias towards the Mosin-Nagant.

I have an M38 carbine. It's the only model which didn't have or doesn't take a bayonet. I get a kick out of taking it to the range, the thing shoots a 2-foot ball of flame everytime I fire it. Everyone else on the line looks at me nervously. It's surprisingly accurate, 5" groups at 100 yards with iron sights and my 61 year old eyes. It would have been nice if they'd built them all with turned-down bolt handles, a scope would be nice. I could send the bolt off to have the handle bent but that would mess up the originality of it. They do make a scope mount that replaces the rear sight, but those are not very stable and require a long eye-relief scope. The only thing I don't like about it is they have the worst safety system ever thought of.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 11, 2011)

JGalt said:


> I'd say from that, the author has a definite bias towards the Mosin-Nagant.
> 
> I have an M38 carbine. It's the only model which didn't have or doesn't take a bayonet. I get a kick out of taking it to the range, the thing shoots a 2-foot ball of flame everytime I fire it. Everyone else on the line looks at me nervously. It's surprisingly accurate, 5" groups at 100 yards with iron sights and my 61 year old eyes. It would have been nice if they'd built them all with turned-down bolt handles, a scope would be nice. I could send the bolt off to have the handle bent but that would mess up the originality of it. They do make a scope mount that replaces the rear sight, but those are not very stable and require a long eye-relief scope. The only thing I don't like about it is they have the worst safety system ever thought of.



That would make a fine pig gun. I also hate the safety. I think Midway or Millet makes an adjustable sight I have herd good things about. I think it works on the AK to.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is my favorite gun enthusiast on YouTube.  I love his backyard setup.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet. Looks like he got his hands on a nice rifle to.


----------

